# My Butler who won't be in the Tech Challenge



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've finished putting together my butler that I had originally planned to enter into the contest. Since one of the requirements is that it have a motor and not rely completely on servos, I decided to pass on entering him instead of just adding a motor to have it qualify. It did allow me to make some additions since I now don't have to come in under $100.
He runs on a total of 6 servos and uses a variety of controllers. A Cowlacious servo driver board for the mouth servo, a REMCO for the eyes built at the annual gathering for the Rocky Mountain Group, one of Fritz42's $10 picaxe micro controllers that controls the head movement and a PIR trigger board designed by Otaku. The 3 axis design uses a metal caster wheel as its basis. It allowed me to utilize the mask from the original butler which I really wanted to use. I used DarkLore's wood body design instead of my usual pvc body since the head is so heavy and am really pleased with how sturdy it is. I'll be using that design more in the future.






Butler Video 2 video by Halstaff - Photobucket

I'm really pleased with how the project came out and appreciate the contest for getting me to complete it. I'll be sure to have a qualifying entry for the next time!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. The voice sync is excellent. I especially like the head tilt. It's gives him some character. He's going to be great with some clothes. Please post pics. 

What are you using for a sound source?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks. Your body design made a big difference on how stable he is. I'll post some pics when we dress him again. I wanted to show what makes him tick and forgot to take a photo with him dressed.
The audio is from the on board ISD chip on the Cowlacious servo board.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice. I also like the way you tilt the head, gives him a rather sarcastic, butler tone. Creative use of parts to bring this together, I think it would have done well in the contest.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would LOVE to build a guy (or Goyle) like this!!! To you and all those that helped you, FANTASTIC work. I would Kill for a simple and easy to understand tutorial on how to build a guy like that. I have Most of the skills and knowlege, but those Microcontrollers intimidate me.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, that just over intimidates me - I'm glad I hang out with guys that know how to use that stuff, lol. 

What a great butler, and I am on board with so many others - I love the head tilt, everything about it just... WORKS. Well done, indeed!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> I would LOVE to build a guy (or Goyle) like this!!! To you and all those that helped you, FANTASTIC work. I would Kill for a simple and easy to understand tutorial on how to build a guy like that. I have Most of the skills and knowlege, but those Microcontrollers intimidate me.


I know how you feel. I didn't understand it either less than a year ago but have learned a great deal from the members of this board.
I started on microcontrollers with Fritz42's VLC prop controller which uses the picaxe. A how to can be found at
http://www.ipprofessional.com.au/VLC%20Servo%20Controller.pdf
I'm planning on expanding my use of these in my haunt next year as I learn more. 
Hpropman is in the process of writing a book on the use of the picaxe which he is providing free. The first installment is available here -
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21008
If you are looking for a timer to control your props, I've been very happy with Otaku's 2 stage timer. His thread can be found at -
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20860
Also, Darklore"s primer on the use of prop controllers is a must read at http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19719
With all the talent on this board and people who are willing to help and share their knowledge I've been able to start making my own electronics projects which I enjoy almost as much as building the props themselves.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

This turned out amazing great job


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. He turned out great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love a smart ass butler The head movements and voiceover are wonderful.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

He looks almost real--enough to give people a double take.

How did you do your hands? Everywhere I find fake hands, I can find only right hands. My zombies usually have bloody stumps for the left hand . . .


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

spinwitch said:


> He looks almost real--enough to give people a double take.
> 
> How did you do your hands? Everywhere I find fake hands, I can find only right hands. My zombies usually have bloody stumps for the left hand . . .


I know your pain! I have a box of right hands. I finally found these at Big Lots for $6 each.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool !


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He is a great prop. Very nice job!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That is an awesome prop!! I love the way the head moves, and the voice is awesomely creepy!! Great job!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really love this guy! Nice work indeed!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very cool !!!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is one rockin prop. It would have blown my tech contest prop away. But then that is not hard to do. LOL I really love this prop. You did a great job.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Amazing project. The movements are fantastic.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's an updated video of my completed butler all dressed up. I think I'll have to use this design again as it's a good way to utilize a mask and still get the 3 axis movement.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's so delightfully evil, Halstaff


----------

